# Timeline



## morello13 (Dec 5, 2002)

Is there anywhere with a timeline basically form the Ainuandale(sp) until the end of the first age?


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 5, 2002)

There are many such annals through the HOME series. The most late ones are found in:

"Tha Annals of Aman (HOME X)", covering the years from the beginning until the start of First Age.
"The Grey Annals (HOME XI)", covering the First Age


----------



## morello13 (Dec 5, 2002)

sany internet sites wiht this info?
thanks
J>


----------

